# Deadlift Form Leverages: Sumo vs. Conventional



## Dtownry (Apr 23, 2014)

As I contemplate switching my pulling style in the near future (for a myriad of reasons) I thought this was a good video.


----------



## widehips71 (May 4, 2014)

I've never pulled sumo, but after watching this video I decided what the hell I'll give it a go.  Bested my PR by 25lbs the first day!  And best part is, it kept my back perfectly straight, whereas I have a tendency to round a little bit when conventional on the heaviest of pulls.  So basically, fuk yeah!!


----------



## Dtownry (May 5, 2014)

widehips71 said:


> I've never pulled sumo, but after watching this video I decided what the hell I'll give it a go.  Bested my PR by 25lbs the first day!  And best part is, it kept my back perfectly straight, whereas I have a tendency to round a little bit when conventional on the heaviest of pulls.  So basically, fuk yeah!!



LOL damn I thought this thread died before it ever started.  I think I might switch at some point as well.  I will at least work it in my training later on as lift variation.

Good to hear you bested a PR man!  Good stuff.


----------

